# Hello from Long Island



## beachcamper (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello group,
     I am new to the art of smoking. Very excited about it. I still have not purchased a smoker. Just reading about first to make sure I buy the one that will suit my needs the best. 

     So far it looks like I am going to start with the Weber Smokey Mountain smoker. 

    Well I look forward to finding out as much info as I can absorb. 

Shane


----------



## mr mac (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF Shane!


----------



## txbbqman (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome to the family, glad you found us

You will find a ton of good information floating around in here

Don't be afraid to ask questions and remember, the only stupid question is the one you didn't ask.

  Check out the 5 day ecourse  it is definitely worth it

  Good Luck And Happy Smokes


----------



## warthog (Dec 18, 2009)

Shane, welcome to the SMF.


----------



## seenred (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice to meet ya, Shane!  Welcome to the SMF family.  Glad you're here.


----------



## irishteabear (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## treegje (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF Shane,We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## onedragon221 (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome Brother!!


----------



## chef jeff tx (Dec 18, 2009)

Howdy & Welcome! Where abouts on LI?

Displaced LI'er here. Grew up in Bethpage, been in TX for 22 years next month.


----------



## blue (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome aborad, Shane.


----------



## evo 9 guy (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome aboard. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome to SMF. You have come to the right place to learn the art of smoking.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome aboard Shane.  I'm from Rockville Centre, Where on the island are you? I'm doing a smoke tomorrow and probably on the 26th or 27th.  Depending on where you're at you should feel free to get in touch with me to stop by.  I will happy to show you my Brinkmann SnP so you can get a "feel" for it.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics... 

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...

How to post Qview to Forum:



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## beachcamper (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome guys. I just ordered the Weber Smokey Mountain cooker. Should have it just after the first of the year. Gives me time to read up and decide what I am going to cook first. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Down State cooker; Thank you for the invite. I am all the way out in the Westhampton area. So I won't be able to stop by. I appreciate the invite though. I look forward to hearing about the results.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Dec 19, 2009)

Westhampton?  Jesus you are out by the swirlies and serpents (see old time map)

Enjoy the smoker.  If you ever get back around civilization let me know.  I'm looking forward to your posts.


----------



## mnola917 (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome to SMF, I'm from East Meadow and its always great to see some people from Long Island on here.  I feel like I'm the only one sometimes.  Heres a hint, during the winter months, prepare for hell when it comes down to keeping your temps up.  However much wood(or charcoal) that you think you'll need, double it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 19, 2009)

First off welcome Shane to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## chef jeff tx (Dec 19, 2009)

Howdy Mnola,
Another LI'er, 2COOL!! Spent quite a bit of my youth in Eisenhower Park, hangin out in the warm weather & skating on the lake all winter long.
In the 80's & 90's my Mom was the school Nurse at Clarke HS.


----------



## chopped58 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey guys, Lindenhurst here, I just put up my first post here in roll call


----------



## downstatesmoker (Dec 19, 2009)

Well it seems like there are more LI'ers on this board then I thought.  We should get together after the holidays.


----------

